# Magazin oder Heft aus Foto/ Bild erstellen 3d look



## stef@n (11. Juli 2006)

Hi zusammen,
wie erstelle ich aus einem Foto/Grafik z.b. einem gestalteten Cover ein Heft/Magazin im 3D look. 
Am besten währe es wenn es eine fertige Action gibt bzw nen Tut das erklärt wie man so eine Action "baut" ich habe sowas schon mal gesehen aber kann es nicht mehr finden. Mit der suche nach: "magazin heft erstellen photoshop action tutorial"   einzeln oder getrennt finde ich nichts brauchbares.

wer kann mir helfen


----------



## The_Maegges (11. Juli 2006)

Hab grad eben auch mal geschaut, ebenfalls auf den mir bekannten Seiten nix gefunden.

Würde aber vorsichtig darauf tippen, dass du mit dem Pfadwerkzeug die Seiten basteln kannst, diese schön hintereinanderlegst, so dass der "Heft-Look" entsteht und dann das Cover detaillierter ausarbeitest.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juli 2006)

Hi du könntest es auch mit den hier verwendeten PS Filtern versuchen zu realisieren, must halt die Verwackelungsmatrix ändern.
metamac - Alles zu Mac und iPod: Photoshop-Tutorial: Stoff mit Falten erzeugen

Gruß


----------

